# Sparta ( the cat) is gone



## Maureen Las (Mar 11, 2009)

20 years ago and long before he met me Jimwas biking on the Sparta-Elroy bike trail in Sparta Wi (about 25 miles from where we live now) when he saw a little black kitten on a rock ledge so he stopped and put her back on the ground . He continued on his way only to have this little kitten running after him...everytime he turned around there she was trying to catch up. He kept trying to lose her ( he didn't want a cat) but she just wouldn't let him be ..so finally he picked her up and took her back to the B&B where he was staying. 

The next day he visited a few farms in the area asking the farmers if they would like an extra barn cat; none of them did. 

When he went back to Chicago he took her to the humane society downtown and surrendered her. 
The next morning he was so overwhelmed with guilt that he went back and attempted to readopt her. They , of course, would not give her back as he seemed to not know what he wanted (true)

He had his ex-wife adopt her and that is how Jim came to have a cat named Sparta who was his cat when I first met him . 

Sparta had thyroid problems, one blind eye from being hit by one of our cattledogs and some arthritis but she was always waiting for her food when I would get up in the morning .

Being so old she looked like a little skinny minny but she was a strong little lady who could hold her own with William ( our bigger cat)

Today we had Sparta PTS because of a cancerous tumor on her abdomen . it had opened some .and she was bleeding a little so we decided it was time. 

I usually talk about my rabbits so now I feel as if I should pay homage to a little black cat with a quiet disposition that is gone but not forgotten 
I love you Sparta :cry1:


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Mar 11, 2009)

so sorry for you....


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 11, 2009)

oh gosh so sorry.

I have to say that 20 years is amazing


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 11, 2009)

I am so sorry.


----------



## Pipp (Mar 11, 2009)

So sorry AngieLuv.  I'm going through exactly the same thing -- a little skinny 20-year-old cat (I've had her since birth) who has to be PTS this week. 

Sparta's story is so sweet. Jim was her angel. A happy/sad story indeed. 

Sorry for your loss. 


sas ink iris:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 12, 2009)

so sorry for the loss of your fur baby. 20 years is really remarkable. At least, she is passed suffering. One of our dobies got bone cancer in his leg and there was nothing we could do--got up one morning and he had a huge lump on the side of his neck and couldn't eat anymore, so, I had no choice any longer. Still miss that big, smelly, goofy dog.


----------



## myheart (Mar 12, 2009)

What a sweet story of how Sparta adopted Jim. She really knew who she wanted in her life. (I always say that pets choose us, not the other way around).

So sorry for your loss. Twenty years is a long time to have a pet in one's life! Lucky you!! I hope you are able to cherish her memories. I am sure she is enjoying all of her favorite snacks, chasing bugs, and lounging in the sunshine over the Bridge. 

Run free little Sparta. ray:

myheart


----------



## JimD (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry 

ray:


----------



## naturestee (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry. :rainbow:

I hope my cats live that long. That's a great life!


----------



## DeniseJP (Mar 12, 2009)

Sorry to hear about Sparta...:hug1

Denise


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry you and Jim lost your Sparta.

Susan :angel:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm moving this back to the RB area.

Apparently, as long as the title has (non bunny) information in it, we'll be keeping them there..... 

We had planned a second forum but I think we're going to leave it as is..... 

I'm sorry about Sparta.


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Aug 1, 2009)

Aww she was adorable. 
I'm sorry for you and Jim's loss. 
She had an amazing 20 years and probably loved every second of it 
RIP Sparta.


----------



## MILU (Dec 29, 2011)

Time goes by but Sparta is still in our thoughts! You're not forgotten, kitty!


----------



## LovingMyMiniLop (Dec 29, 2011)

I am so sorry for you. I must say, Best cat name ever and I lost my 18 yr old cat last week that i rescued. R.I.P. Sparta and for my cat R.I.P. Gato


----------



## LovingMyMiniLop (Dec 29, 2011)

I am so sorry for you. I must say, Best cat name ever and I lost my 18 yr old cat last week that i rescued. R.I.P. Sparta and for my cat R.I.P. Gato


----------

